# Got more cars done!! Finally...:)



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

When you have a kid of your own - they sure are handful and cannot find time to finish cars (you get my drift!!).... so anyway finally got time to finish some.. 

Here goes.. you ll see general lee drag car (why not???) i dont know if they ever did that did they? you will see a blue charger drag car (this is really cool car - my most favorite of all) the whole front end was from ideal 69 charger body it was chopped off for some reason and the rest of body is from 74 tyco charger body the front end was smashed so i cut it off and attach ideal front end charger to it.. viola.. i think its a bada$$ looking car .. it gotta be my most favorite drag car of all.. you ll see silver ideal charger with blower, tyco superbird with blower, and one picture where blue and general lee cars (you can compare the front grill - its same!) .. any comments would be cool! Enjoy the pictures!

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

more pics...

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Wes!

Is that the mangled "Generally" I sent ya"?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Beautiful work Wes!
> 
> Is that the mangled "Generally" I sent ya"?


oh yeah thats right!! i forgot.. 

Wes


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Wes,They look great.I was wondering where you disappeared to.The blue charger looks great.Tom


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wes....You SURE you got a kid in the house? By the looks of it, you have plenty of slot time. 
I'd buy into your "gotta kid" excuse (I have many.) had you only posted one new car, but four?...and one with rhinoplasty?  Holy Hannah!

Jabs aside, buddy, They look GREAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Beautifil cars Wes! That's false advertisement on the Hemi Hauler. No way that's a 426 C.I. engine, looks more like a blown truck engine to me;-)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm kinda like Joez. I ain't buying that "kid In the house" excuse. Looks like you been working overtime to me!!! Great looking car Wes!!!. I believe that ol 57 Badman would take em all ( I'm just a Chevy fan), although the Hemi Hauler looks like it might put up a good fight. I like the engine and wheel choice on that good looking Dodge R/T. Thanks for posting...RM


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Mopar Nut*

Wes,

I take it you is a Mopar Nut??..:woohoo: 
Awsome job there buddy. Old roscoe isn't going to cautch them dukes any time soon..:thumbsup:

What for wheels are you using? I like the biggy and little look to them.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Wes....You SURE you got a kid in the house? By the looks of it, you have plenty of slot time.
> I'd buy into your "gotta kid" excuse (I have many.) had you only posted one new car, but four?...and one with rhinoplasty?  Holy Hannah!
> 
> Jabs aside, buddy, They look GREAT! :thumbsup:


LOL.. yeah i do have a kid. (blue charger and general lee was in my box for over a year!) 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

gear buster said:


> What for wheels are you using? I like the biggy and little look to them.


wheels on blue chargers are from jada 1/64 diecast muscle cars, umm blue superbird is from maisto diecast 1/64. 

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Awsome!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Great work as always Wes....Thanks for posting them up and making the rest of us look like lazy bums.. wait.. oh thats ok then good work...lol


Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

SWEET WES! Really nice group of funny cars


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Wes,

Nice Job man...nice job! I just want to jump in that bird and go for a ride. Love that blue paint as it just looks so darn Smoooooooth. 

Always enjoy looking at your cars. Thanks for sharron.

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Would have to agree, some good looking cars you've done up! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice work!

RW
MovieCarMania.com


----------

